# Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης 2015 (Εκδήλωση της meta|φρασης, 30/9/2015, 6:20-10:00 μμ)



## nickel (Sep 14, 2015)

Στο πλαίσιο των εορτασμών της Παγκόσμιας Ημέρας Μετάφρασης, η meta|φραση διοργανώνει εκδήλωση στο αμφιθέατρο του Εθνικού Ιδρύματος Ερευνών (Βασιλέως Κωνσταντίνου 48), την Τετάρτη 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2015. Η εκδήλωση απευθύνεται σε μεταφραστές, επιμελητές, υποτιτλιστές, διερμηνείς, γλωσσολόγους, φιλολόγους, καθηγητές ξένων γλωσσών, εκπαιδευόμενους μεταφραστές και φοιτητές.

Την εκδήλωση θα ανοίξουν η κα. Ειρήνη Κούκια (μεταφράστρια και καθηγήτρια γερμανικής μετάφρασης) και η κα. Πόπη Ματσούκα (διαχειρίστρια μεταφραστικού έργου και Γραμματέας της Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Επαγγελματιών Μεταφραστών Πτυχιούχων του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου). Στην ομιλία τους θα παρουσιάσουν όλες τις πτυχές της συνεργασίας ενός Έλληνα μεταφραστή με μεταφραστικά γραφεία και εταιρείες του εξωτερικού, από τη δικτύωση και την αρχική επαφή, μέχρι την παράδοση του έργου και την πληρωμή.

Στη συνέχεια το λόγο θα πάρει ο κ. Νίκος Πρατσίνης (μεταφραστής, διερμηνέας και συνιδιοκτήτης της Εταιρίας Μετάφρασης και Διερμηνείας COM), o οποίος θα μιλήσει για τις αλλαγές που έχουν συντελεστεί στα επαγγέλματα του μεταφραστή και του διερμηνέα, αντλώντας παραδείγματα από την 30ετή πείρα του στην αγορά.

Η εκδήλωση θα κλείσει με μια στρογγυλή τράπεζα με θέμα «*Το παρόν και το μέλλον της νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας*». Στη συζήτηση θα συμμετάσχουν:

• Ο κ. Χριστόφορος Χαραλαμπάκης (Καθηγητής Γλωσσολογίας στη Φιλοσοφική Σχολή του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών και επιστημονικός συντονιστής και επιμελητής του Χρηστικού Λεξικού της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών).
• Ο κ. Γιάννης Χάρης (μεταφραστής και συγγραφέας σημαντικών βιβλίων για την ελληνική γλώσσα, όπως το δίτομο έργο Η γλώσσα, τα λάθη και τα πάθη).

Οι συμμετέχοντες θα συζητήσουν για την εξέλιξη και τις προοπτικές της ελληνικής γλώσσας και θα καταθέσουν τις απόψεις τους σχετικά με τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει, ενώ θα παρουσιάσουν τη γλωσσική πραγματικότητα μέσα από την οπτική γωνία του πανεπιστημιακού καθηγητή – επιστημονικού υπεύθυνου του νεότερου λεξικού της Ν. Ε. και του πολύπειρου επαγγελματία. Παράλληλα, οι κ. Χαραλαμπάκης και Χάρης θα κληθούν να απαντήσουν και σε ερωτήσεις του κοινού. Τη συζήτηση θα συντονίσει η Διευθύντρια Σπουδών της σχολής μας, κα. Κωνσταντίνα Τριανταφυλλοπούλου.

Χορηγός της εκδήλωσης θα είναι η SDL, μια από τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες μεταφραστικών υπηρεσιών στον κόσμο και μητρική εταιρεία του πιο δημοφιλούς προγράμματος μεταφραστικού περιβάλλοντος στον κόσμο, του SDL Trados Studio, καθώς και η αντιπρόσωπός της στην Ελλάδα, ORCO Α.Ε. Κατά τη διάρκεια της εκδήλωσης, θα γίνει κλήρωση για 2 άδειες του SDL Trados Studio Freelance 2015.

* * *

Δηλώστε συμμετοχή στη σελίδα της εκδήλωσης στο Facebook, όπου μπορείτε να δείτε και το πλήρες πρόγραμμα καθώς και τα βιογραφικά των ομιλητών.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2015)

ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΗΣ

• 6:30 - 6:45 «Το διαρκώς μεταβαλλόμενο πρόσωπο της Μετάφρασης και της Διερμηνείας». Χαιρετισμός για την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης 2015 από τον Διευθυντή Σπουδών της σχολής μας, Βασίλη Μπαμπούρη.
• 6:50 - 7:20 «The world is your oyster: Πώς να ξεκινήσετε συνεργασίες με πελάτες από το εξωτερικό», Ειρήνη Κούκια και Πόπη Ματσούκα.
• 7:25 - 7:55 «25 χρόνια επαγγελματικής μετάφρασης και διερμηνείας στην Ελλάδα: Τι άλλαξε και τι δεν άλλαξε», Νίκος Πρατσίνης.
• 8:00 - 9:00 «Το παρόν και το μέλλον της νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας», Χριστόφορος Χαραλαμπάκης, Γιάννης Χάρης και Κωνσταντίνα Τριανταφυλλοπούλου (συντονίστρια).
• 9:00 - 9:30 Ερωτήσεις από το κοινό.
• 9:30 - 9:40 Κλήρωση δύο αδειών SDL Trados Studio και λήξη της εκδήλωσης.


Κάποτε θα πρέπει να σταματήσουν να ζητάνε από τους μεταφραστές να μοιράζονται σε δύο μέρη.

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...οτεχνικής-Μετάφρασης-2015&p=250258#post250258


----------



## diceman (Sep 19, 2015)

Ευχαριστούμε για την ανάρτηση, nickel. Να προσθέσω ότι στην εκδήλωση θα κληρωθούν και δύο θέσεις για το σεμινάριο Υποτιτλισμού της σχολής μας.


----------



## diceman (Sep 22, 2015)

Στη στρογγυλή τράπεζα της εκδήλωσης, με τίτλο «Το παρόν και το μέλλον της νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας», οι δύο καταξιωμένοι ομιλητές μας θα απαντήσουν και σε ερωτήσεις του κοινού σχετικά με προβλήματα της νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας. Έχουμε αρχίσει να συλλέγουμε ερωτήματα και τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα θα τα θέσουμε στον κ. Χαραλαμπάκη και τον κ. Χάρη.

Προσθέστε κι εσείς το δικό σας ερώτημα για θέματα γραμματικής συντακτικού ή ορθογραφίας, γράφοντας ένα σχόλιο στην παρούσα ανάρτηση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2015)

Έχουμε κι αυτή την εκδήλωση αύριο. Αντιγράφω εδώ μερικά από τα ερωτήματα που είδα στη σελίδα του Facebook. Εδώ δεν έχουμε απορίες για τη γλώσσα — τις έχουμε λύσει. Έλλειψη πόρων έχουμε, αλλά αυτό δεν το λέμε πια «απορία». (Να μια απορία...)


Ποιο είναι το σωστό και κυρίως γιατί;
Ένα κλασικό: μεταγραφή ή μεταφορά σε ονόματα εταιρειών; Γεμίζουμε το κείμενό μας με αγγλικές ονομασίες ή μεταγράφουμε, με τον κίνδυνο να προκύψουν κακάσχημες μεταγραφές όπως Μπρίτις Έργουεϊζ; Είναι θεμιτό να δρούμε κατά περίπτωση ή πρέπει να έχουμε ομοιογενή αντιμετώπιση στο σύνολο ενός κειμένου;
Πεζοκεφαλαία σε νομικά (ή άλλα) κείμενα. Ισχύουν εξαιρέσεις ή έχει επικρατήσει λάθος τρόπος γραφής από τους δικηγόρους; (π.χ. Ο Πελάτης και οι Υπηρεσίες του).
Πόσο έχει επηρεάσει το διαδίκτυο τη νέα Ελληνική γλώσσα; Πού θα μας οδηγήσει αυτό μακροπρόθεσμα;
Ο πολιτικός λόγος αποτελεί εστία φθοράς της κοινής Νεοελληνικής. Η επίδραση των φιλολόγων και γλωσσολόγων στην κοινή γνώμη, παρακμή της νέας ελληνικής ή εξέλιξή της;


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2015)

Καλημέρες και καλό μήνα. Φίσκα ήταν χτες το αμφιθέατρο του ΕΙΕ, με πολλούς όρθιους και όρθιες. Κάποιες φωτογραφίες ανέβηκαν εδώ, στη φατσοσελίδα της εκδήλωσης. 

Στις ομιλίες τους οι δυο ομιλήτριες (Ειρήνη Κούκια και Πόπη Ματσούκα ) και ο ομιλητής (Νίκος Πρατσίνης) παρουσίασαν αναλυτικά τις πτυχές της σύγχρονης μετάφρασης. Ο Νίκος Πρατσίνης, ξεκινώντας την ομιλία του, ζήτησε να σηκώσουν τα χέρια τους όσοι και όσες από το ακροατήριο έχουν ως κύρια επαγγελματική τους δραστηριότητα τη μετάφραση. Δεν ήταν πολλοί. Δυστυχώς, δεν ρώτησε και πόσοι από τους υπόλοιπους θα ήθελαν να ασχοληθούν με τη μετάφραση μελλοντικά. Και να ξαναρωτήσει στο τέλος, για να δούμε αν οι ομιλίες έφεραν περισσότερους μεταφραστές στο χώρο ή έδιωξαν τρομαγμένους πολλούς από τους μνηστήρες.

Στη συνέχεια, απαντώντας σε ερωτήσεις της Κωνσταντίνας Τριανταφυλλοπούλου, ο Χριστόφορος Χαραλαμπάκης και ο Γιάννης Χάρης έστησαν μια απόλυτα εύστοχη και απολαυστική αφήγηση για την ελληνική γλώσσα, την ιστορία της, τις σημερινές προκλήσεις, τη σημασία των λαθών, τα εργαλεία του εργάτη της γλώσσας και άλλα από τα ερωτήματα που μας απασχολούν συχνά και εδώ μέσα. Δεν θέλαμε να τελειώσουν. 

Όταν όμως τέλειωσαν, κάποιοι συνεχίσαμε αλλού. Και θα περιμένουμε τώρα τα πρακτικά της βραδιάς, γιατί πόσα να συγκρατήσει κανείς με ένα άκουσμα…


----------

